
Upgrading CNN with OctConv - gwen0927
https://medium.com/syncedreview/upgrading-cnn-with-octconv-5ed9770759be
======
nabla9
After skimming the paper, my first thought was that I want to see how this
compares to just adding normal wavelet for Fourier transform (computationally
cost and accuracy) steps between NN layers. As I understand it, they are
trying to do basically similar thing with new convolution operator.

Wavelet or FFT will not have any extra weights to train and can be highly
optimized.

